# Is that true?



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

My daughter asked me to make some modifications in her kitchen cabinets. Those cabinets were done with ceramic tiles and they look very nice from the outside but, the inner space was wasted and uncomfortable to look for something at.

Some shelves will be added in the wall cabinets so I decided to use 16mm plywood covered with white Formica and banded edges with solid wood.

First I use white glue to place the solid wood and, the next day I routed it flush with the plywood. Then I went to the hardware store to buy a quarter gallon of contact cement for the high pressure laminate. Here in my country is rainy period and the day was cloudy so a vendor told me something that I have heard before " Do not use that glue with this weather conditions"

Is that true? Why?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would believe so, Alexis. All the paints and glues that I have used specify ideal temperature and humidity conditions for maximum result.

The vendor was probably warning you that the humidity, at that time, was too high for best results...

The solvents may need to flash off?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alexis
I live in a high humidity area so I have heard of this.
During the drying process in periods of high humidity, you can receive "blushing" with solvent based contact adhesives. The "blush" is caused from the rapid evaporation of the solvents, which causes the temperature in the immediate area to drop. When the temperature reaches the dew point, moisture will form on the surface of the adhesive. After applying solvent based contact adhesive, place your hand underneath the high pressure laminate (the decorative face), and it will feel cool. Sometimes it will not only feel cool, but also wet. If there is moisture on the decorative face of the laminate, then there is moisture on the glue line itself. You can also feel the moisture on the glue line by running the back of your finger on it, and it will feel slick. You can also notice a color change in the adhesive. A red adhesive will turn pinkish and a clear adhesive will turn cloudy. Once the "blush" has formed, the solvent cannot penetrate the moisture, and the moisture will act as a barrier between the two glue lines. You must remove the water and allow the remaining solvents time to flash off. The best way to remove the water is to use a fan and allow a gentle breeze to blow across the surface. Once the moisture is removed and you give the solvents time to flash off, you can make your bond. If you do not remove the water and go ahead and make the bond, it will create a suction effect much like sticking a wet paper towel on the wall. As long as it is wet, it will stick, but when the water evaporates off, it will fall, or in the case of laminate, it will delaminate. You can help eliminate "blushing" by using a hot spray system.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you, guys.

Very clear explanation, Semipro.


----------

